# Numpties guide to "The BHS Situation"



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 May 2019)

Hoping someone can shed light!

Apparently there is "a situation" with the BHS, right?? I've seen a few posts on here and other places, and there's a bit of a crisis going on, or so I gather, but I'm really being a total numpty and really don't know what it is all about!

Would like to be enlightened. Not that I give a hoot TBH, BUT as a BHS Gold Member I guess I should be concerned......... or should I??

What's going on? (in simple terms, if possible!!  )


----------



## JennBags (19 May 2019)

I've had a quick trawl through the very long thread.  In essence, the BHS appears to be treating it's long serving staff very poorly, it's sacked a few. There have been some accusations of bullying which is coming from the top down.
They've altered their article of association (illegally?).
They've not been transparent or clear about the recruitment of key board members, or of trustees.
There appear to have been some financial irregularities, claiming of expenses which could be considered dubious, plus the general wasting of money by purchasing a horsebox for 130k for use at events and a puppet for 28k which is now broken.
Generally poor governance.
Various other accusations, I am thinking of attending the meeting myself.


----------



## D66 (19 May 2019)

You'll need to preface everything with "allegations of" to avoid posts being removed.


----------



## asmp (19 May 2019)

As a BHS member who has received the voting docs I'm a bit clueless as to what's going on too.  Read some of the long thread but still unsure what to do re voting.  I won't be able to go to the meeting.  Don't like ignoring things like this but it all sounds very complicated!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 May 2019)

asmp said:



			As a BHS member who has received the voting docs I'm a bit clueless as to what's going on too.  Read some of the long thread but still unsure what to do re voting.  I won't be able to go to the meeting.  Don't like ignoring things like this but it all sounds very complicated!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm glad its not just me then! I'm only a BHS Gold member coz of the insurance it provides when I'm out hacking, and for no other reason basically! Awful I know.


----------



## Velcrobum (19 May 2019)

OK a small bit of what has been going on at BHS.

BHS sacked a longstanding member of staff who took them to an employment tribunal. They lost and the judge was rather scathing about BHS. Google Mrs Sheila Hardy v The British Horse Society. Another longstanding employee was sacked after whistle blowing her concerns that the recently resigned CEO was claiming car allowance despite having been banned from driving for speeding (while Slow and Wide was being promoted) the Chairman of Trustees did not share this with the other trustees! The Chairman of Trustees shared the name of the whistle blower with the CEO this is illegal. No sanction was taken against the CEO she just refunded the money, given that the commander of HMS Elizabeth II has been removed from duty for using an official car "out of hours" when he was not aware that he should not, this reflects  badly on the Trustees of BHS. 

Add to this an attempt to make very significant changes to the Articles of Association at the January 5th 2019 meeting. This was challenged at the meeting as to the legality of the change, the members present were assure by the COO that the BHS had taken legal advice and this was OK. Subsequently it was confirmed that the BHS legal advice was indeed incorrect and the changes proposed have been dropped.

There have been questions asked and as yet not answered by BHS about cost and running costs of the large HGV Classroom lorry, justification of spending Â£20,000 on a horse puppet, justification of the BHS presence in China which apparently required a lot of people to fly *Business class*. This question was raised at the 5.1.19 meeting the answer was it is self financing but nowhere in the accounts can this be found. The accounts are not detailed to it is not possible to find out what *OUR MONEY* is being spent on as it is mainly membership money that funds BHS.

The Charity Commission is now scrutinising the BHS.


----------



## SO1 (19 May 2019)

I feel that this sounds important.  I can't attend the meeting and I don't know anyone who is going.

The difficulty is that there is only one side to the story and it very hard to make a decision on who to give the proxy to without hearing both sides.

I expect for legal reasons the BSH are unable to answer all the allegations. Charity governance is complex and a strong Chairperson or Trustees can push the staff into doing things that are not always the best for the beneficiaries of the charity. I have worked for charities for over 20 years and have seen passionate trustees with limited knowledge of operations such as IT, marketing, finance push for change that experienced staff who are experts in their area of work would not always recommend.

New CEO's have a tendency to like to restructure and that includes often removing long standing staff and volunteers in attempt to get the change and legacy that they want. I expect any new CEO will be under pressure to make changes for the better, a new CEO may not necessarily protect long standing staff and volunteers any better than the old one! I don't think there is ever a situation when people say "hey what we are providing is great, lets just continue to do this" and that does put pressure on Senior Management to make big changes or push through ideas that are very visual so that people can see they are doing something!

What would be useful for me would be a very factual few bullet points about what the old guard has been alleged of doing and how they have responded to members concerns.

A lot of the focus seems to be around one high profile person being allegedly unfairly dismissed and I need to feel confident that this vote of no confidence would still have happened if that person had been reinstated or not been dismissed in the first place and I am not convinced that is the case at the moment.


----------



## ConnecticutYankee (19 May 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Hoping someone can shed light!

Apparently there is "a situation" with the BHS, right?? I've seen a few posts on here and other places, and there's a bit of a crisis going on, or so I gather, but I'm really being a total numpty and really don't know what it is all about!

Would like to be enlightened. Not that I give a hoot TBH, BUT as a BHS Gold Member I guess I should be concerned......... or should I??

What's going on? (in simple terms, if possible!!  )
		
Click to expand...

There is a good open page with several links that might be useful. https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/?ref=group_header


----------



## ConnecticutYankee (19 May 2019)

asmp said:



			As a BHS member who has received the voting docs I'm a bit clueless as to what's going on too.  Read some of the long thread but still unsure what to do re voting.  I won't be able to go to the meeting.  Don't like ignoring things like this but it all sounds very complicated!
		
Click to expand...

There's a useful open page on facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/?ref=group_header


----------



## ConnecticutYankee (19 May 2019)

SO1 said:



			I feel that this sounds important.  I can't attend the meeting and I don't know anyone who is going.

The difficulty is that there is only one side to the story and it very hard to make a decision on who to give the proxy to without hearing both sides.

I expect for legal reasons the BSH are unable to answer all the allegations. Charity governance is complex and a strong Chairperson or Trustees can push the staff into doing things that are not always the best for the beneficiaries of the charity. I have worked for charities for over 20 years and have seen passionate trustees with limited knowledge of operations such as IT, marketing, finance push for change that experienced staff who are experts in their area of work would not always recommend.

New CEO's have a tendency to like to restructure and that includes often removing long standing staff and volunteers in attempt to get the change and legacy that they want. I expect any new CEO will be under pressure to make changes for the better, a new CEO may not necessarily protect long standing staff and volunteers any better than the old one! I don't think there is ever a situation when people say "hey what we are providing is great, lets just continue to do this" and that does put pressure on Senior Management to make big changes or push through ideas that are very visual so that people can see they are doing something!

What would be useful for me would be a very factual few bullet points about what the old guard has been alleged of doing and how they have responded to members concerns.

A lot of the focus seems to be around one high profile person being allegedly unfairly dismissed and I need to feel confident that this vote of no confidence would still have happened if that person had been reinstated or not been dismissed in the first place and I am not convinced that is the case at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

The issues are much more than 1 person. There's a useful page on facebook now that's open to all. https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/?ref=group_header


----------



## Themis (19 May 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Hoping someone can shed light!

Apparently there is "a situation" with the BHS, right?? I've seen a few posts on here and other places, and there's a bit of a crisis going on, or so I gather, but I'm really being a total numpty and really don't know what it is all about!

Would like to be enlightened. Not that I give a hoot TBH, BUT as a BHS Gold Member I guess I should be concerned......... or should I??

What's going on? (in simple terms, if possible!!  )
		
Click to expand...

Here's something just posted on FB page cited above - This explains part of the reasons for the vote of confidence.


----------



## pink unicorn (19 May 2019)

SO1 said:



			I feel that this sounds important.  I can't attend the meeting and I don't know anyone who is going.

The difficulty is that there is only one side to the story and it very hard to make a decision on who to give the proxy to without hearing both sides.

I expect for legal reasons the BSH are unable to answer all the allegations. Charity governance is complex and a strong Chairperson or Trustees can push the staff into doing things that are not always the best for the beneficiaries of the charity. I have worked for charities for over 20 years and have seen passionate trustees with limited knowledge of operations such as IT, marketing, finance push for change that experienced staff who are experts in their area of work would not always recommend.

New CEO's have a tendency to like to restructure and that includes often removing long standing staff and volunteers in attempt to get the change and legacy that they want. I expect any new CEO will be under pressure to make changes for the better, a new CEO may not necessarily protect long standing staff and volunteers any better than the old one! I don't think there is ever a situation when people say "hey what we are providing is great, lets just continue to do this" and that does put pressure on Senior Management to make big changes or push through ideas that are very visual so that people can see they are doing something!

What would be useful for me would be a very factual few bullet points about what the old guard has been alleged of doing and how they have responded to members concerns.

A lot of the focus seems to be around one high profile person being allegedly unfairly dismissed and I need to feel confident that this vote of no confidence would still have happened if that person had been reinstated or not been dismissed in the first place and I am not convinced that is the case at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

There is a good open page with several links that might be useful. https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/?ref=group_header
Read more at https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...the-bhs-situation.776092/#QOYRfHEbxfy2tQJ4.99


----------



## pink unicorn (19 May 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Oh I'm glad its not just me then! I'm only a BHS Gold member coz of the insurance it provides when I'm out hacking, and for no other reason basically! Awful I know.
		
Click to expand...

There is a good open page with several links that might be useful. https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/?ref=group_header
Read more at https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...the-bhs-situation.776092/#QOYRfHEbxfy2tQJ4.99


----------



## neddy man (19 May 2019)

Also see the thread " Another British Horse Society c**k-up", by Janet George.


----------



## Leo Walker (19 May 2019)

I stopped following after the in fighting in the Facebook group and random splinter groups forming and all sorts of cloak and dagger allegations being made. It came up in my newsfeed again the the other day and the behaviour of members in the group towards a BHS Trustee who was trying to help, was disgusting. I was appalled to see people behaving like that after starting the group because of concerns over bullying. 

I'd have grave concerns about taking anything said by members at face value having witnessed what has gone on so far. Which is a shame, as it looks like there may be issues that need addressing, its hard to tell amongst the vitriol, and there certainly seems to be personal agendas going on.


----------



## ester (19 May 2019)

much the same really I've had to block a few people on that page which I think has doubled my block list! Though I was equally aghast at the suggestion that people should put up with bullying in order to enable change from within.


----------



## Velcrobum (19 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I stopped following after the in fighting in the Facebook group and random splinter groups forming and all sorts of cloak and dagger allegations being made. It came up in my newsfeed again the the other day and the behaviour of members in the group towards a BHS Trustee who was trying to help, was disgusting. I was appalled to see people behaving like that after starting the group because of concerns over bullying.

I'd have grave concerns about taking anything said by members at face value having witnessed what has gone on so far. Which is a shame, as it looks like there may be issues that need addressing, its hard to tell amongst the vitriol, and there certainly seems to be personal agendas going on.
		
Click to expand...

 
I think you might be referring to an ex trustee and yes certain postings were challenged but I have obviously missed the vitriol, bullying and personal agendas. Given a lot of what has been discussed has been backed up by a "paper trail" which is all available to members of the group IMHO I feel that the issues with BHS are real and do need to be addressed. I do not know if you were at the January 5th meeting? I went with a very open mind and was appalled by what was said by Trustees and senior BHS staff. Certain claims were made that were challenged from the floor. Those claims have subsequently been shown to be false. This board and senior BHS staff appear to have been dominated by the ex CEO who has now resigned hopefully the new CEO will lead not dominate so BHS can move forwards and with 4 new trustees to be elected in July things are looking up.


----------



## pink unicorn (19 May 2019)

The file attached is a summary of the concerns and questions


----------



## pink unicorn (19 May 2019)

Here's something very useful to begin to understand why a meeting for a vote of confidence was petitioned. This is from the open public info page described above which is connected to the main Group.
Read more at https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...ety-c-k-up.767675/page-35#S4HusEdD6TEtozqp.99


----------



## Themis (19 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I stopped following after the in fighting in the Facebook group and random splinter groups forming and all sorts of cloak and dagger allegations being made. It came up in my newsfeed again the the other day and the behaviour of members in the group towards a BHS Trustee who was trying to help, was disgusting. I was appalled to see people behaving like that after starting the group because of concerns over bullying.

I'd have grave concerns about taking anything said by members at face value having witnessed what has gone on so far. Which is a shame, as it looks like there may be issues that need addressing, its hard to tell amongst the vitriol, and there certainly seems to be personal agendas going on.
		
Click to expand...

Yes there are issues that need addressing. Maybe you can help.


----------



## Themis (19 May 2019)

JennBags said:



			I've had a quick trawl through the very long thread.  In essence, the BHS appears to be treating it's long serving staff very poorly, it's sacked a few. There have been some accusations of bullying which is coming from the top down.
They've altered their article of association (illegally?).
They've not been transparent or clear about the recruitment of key board members, or of trustees.
There appear to have been some financial irregularities, claiming of expenses which could be considered dubious, plus the general wasting of money by purchasing a horsebox for 130k for use at events and a puppet for 28k which is now broken.
Generally poor governance.
Various other accusations, I am thinking of attending the meeting myself.
		
Click to expand...

Well put. Generally poor governance. The lack of respect for and response to issues raised at the 5 January meeting has, in my opinion, led to the planned meeting and vote of no confidence.


----------



## Themis (19 May 2019)

Velcrobum said:



			I think you might be referring to an ex trustee and yes certain postings were challenged but I have obviously missed the vitriol, bullying and personal agendas. Given a lot of what has been discussed has been backed up by a "paper trail" which is all available to members of the group IMHO I feel that the issues with BHS are real and do need to be addressed. I do not know if you were at the January 5th meeting? I went with a very open mind and was appalled by what was said by Trustees and senior BHS staff. Certain claims were made that were challenged from the floor. Those claims have subsequently been shown to be false. This board and senior BHS staff appear to have been dominated by the ex CEO who has now resigned hopefully the new CEO will lead not dominate so BHS can move forwards and with 4 new trustees to be elected in July things are looking up.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but I think it will take more than 4 new faces. Speaking for myself, I lack confidence in the people who were dominated as you say by the ex ceo and the behaviours and attitudes of the executive who were picked and trained by that ceo.


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I stopped following after the in fighting in the Facebook group and random splinter groups forming and all sorts of cloak and dagger allegations being made. It came up in my newsfeed again the the other day and the behaviour of members in the group towards a BHS Trustee who was trying to help, was disgusting. I was appalled to see people behaving like that after starting the group because of concerns over bullying.

I'd have grave concerns about taking anything said by members at face value having witnessed what has gone on so far. Which is a shame, as it looks like there may be issues that need addressing, its hard to tell amongst the vitriol, and there certainly seems to be personal agendas going on.
		
Click to expand...

Leo - you are talking about a former Trustee - active when the trouble started doing not very much, it seems.  Fred is the one trying to bully others into listening to him - although he is rather remiss at answering questions.  There will always be 'fall-outs' when people are passionate about a cause but the few who started a splinter group are back in the fold and we are working well together.  Several members - including the former Trustee - ARE presenting their views agressively and appear to have the aim to be divisive and disruptive.  It is clear from some of the posts here that members are kept in the dark.


----------



## pink unicorn (19 May 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/

Open group  for all the information without the comments


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 May 2019)

Interesting that the official BHS page has now put its version up - and deleted a number of comments including an explanationm from one of the signatories!  Now that IS manipulative!


----------



## Themis (20 May 2019)

INJUSTICE - I posted the following on the BHS Facebook page  with a link to an information page. It was deleted and I am blocked from posting. "As a long serving member and former local Chair, who signed the petition, I respectfully request the right to use this space to provide access for members to further information about the important matters behind the requisitioned meeting. Members deserve the chance to understand the whole picture and make up their own minds on the very important vote."   https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/?ref=group_header


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 May 2019)

Themis said:



			INJUSTICE - I posted the following on the BHS Facebook page  with a link to an information page. It was deleted and I am blocked from posting. "As a long serving member and former local Chair, who signed the petition, I respectfully request the right to use this space to provide access for members to further information about the important matters behind the requisitioned meeting. Members deserve the chance to understand the whole picture and make up their own minds on the very important vote."   https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/?ref=group_header

Click to expand...

That realy shows a big part of the problems we are concerned about.  The Chairman claims no to know WHY there is a Vote of No Confidence - and then gags members who know!


----------



## ester (21 May 2019)

I really dislike the deleting of comments, but then the members group isn't whiter than white on that either with regards to hitting the mute button.


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 May 2019)

ester said:



			I really dislike the deleting of comments, but then the members group isn't whiter than white on that either with regards to hitting the mute button.
		
Click to expand...

We're about as white as we can be, ester - there have been 3 new posts deleted in the last week - none of which had ANYTHING to do with the Group's aims.  If we allowed these to stay, it would be dozens of shared for sale, etc posts to distract people from what they want to know about.


----------



## ester (21 May 2019)

I was talking about mutings over the last few weeks/months, I didn't mention the deletion of posts? I just don't think people can be up in arms about the BHS about it when doing similar themselves. It's pretty hypocritical.


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 May 2019)

ester said:



			I was talking about mutings over the last few weeks/months, I didn't mention the deletion of posts? I just don't think people can be up in arms about the BHS about it when doing similar themselves. It's pretty hypocritical.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously have a LONG memory - though not so good on facts.  There have been NO mutings since February -and it is in fact 'post approval' - where a post doesn't appear until a moderator has checked it.  It's a short-lived (usually 5 days) of giving a warning. The last one was a chap who joined and immediately started posting totally irrelevent rubbish.  He was muted and warned - and left the Group.  Another member was muted after posting inflammatory and arguably libelous posts - she was put on 'post approval' for 5 days and is still a member (and still IS a bit inflammatory and insulting to those of us who dare disagree with her, lol)  There have been none put on post approval in the past 3 months.


----------



## ester (21 May 2019)

Quite, there were 'mutings' (which was the term used at the time) I just didn't go back to check exactly when since Christmas as I had an appointment to get to so went with weeks/months. I don't see where I am wrong on facts. Not sure what is wrong with having a decent memory.

You either believe in everyone being able to have a say or you don't I'm afraid and you lost a lot of credibility in mine and others eyes as a result (as have the BHS) so I was rather gobsmacked to see you berate the BHS for doing similar. 

Fwiw I have continued to support the members group despite several misgivings and having to put people on ignore after feeling very uncomfortable during the danny baker debacle. I have also pointed several people on the BHS thread to the group and and the info/facts page too. But when people get ranty and impolite I do start to question if that is the tack I should be taking.


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 May 2019)

ester said:



			Quite, there were 'mutings' (which was the term used at the time) I just didn't go back to check exactly when since Christmas as I had an appointment to get to so went with weeks/months. I don't see where I am wrong on facts. Not sure what is wrong with having a decent memory.

You either believe in everyone being able to have a say or you don't I'm afraid and you lost a lot of credibility in mine and others eyes as a result (as have the BHS) so I was rather gobsmacked to see you berate the BHS for doing similar.

Fwiw I have continued to support the members group despite several misgivings and having to put people on ignore after feeling very uncomfortable during the danny baker debacle. I have also pointed several people on the BHS thread to the group and and the info/facts page too. But when people get ranty and impolite I do start to question if that is the tack I should be taking.
		
Click to expand...

Ester - I am inundated with PMs from members who think I should CHUCK OUT people who are abusive and I avoid it - because they are hoisted by their own petard.  But you cannot run a FB Group without a few rules.  FB has them, we have to too.  Or it's total mayhem.


----------



## ester (21 May 2019)

Great


----------



## Themis (23 May 2019)

From another thread - 
This letter has already been sent to the Chairman today by many of the signatories to the petition for a Vote of No Confidence. Any members of the who are happy with and support its content, might like to sign and send to david.sheerin@bhs.org.uk

There has been a LOT of work go into its preparation and I congratulate the prime movers on this â€“ I know how many hours of work has been involved in double-checking all facts and trying to get the tone right.  

If you are one of those with additional thoughts or concerns you would like to add, here is one suggested possibility: "Obviously, not all of us who support all of the information that those who signed the petition have managed to collate have seen everything detailed, but I have seen enough hard evidence to vote for the motion."

*Attachment*


----------



## case895 (26 May 2019)

I received a letter this week saying that 43 (ish) out of 107000 (ish) members have some something or other to trigger a meeting. It did strike me that it seemed a very small proportion.


----------



## ester (26 May 2019)

It is, iirc that was one of the things that BE wanted to change with their saga.


----------



## honetpot (28 May 2019)

case895 said:



			I received a letter this week saying that 43 (ish) out of 107000 (ish) members have some something or other to trigger a meeting. It did strike me that it seemed a very small proportion.
		
Click to expand...

 You only need 12, and there probabely a lot more that would have signed but it has to be presented in one document. Votes that have changed the way the BHS is run have been made with even less people involved.
  The membership numbers quoted include non voting members.


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 May 2019)

Too Little, Too Late???
This appeared on BHS FB page yesterday.  It would be interesting to hear how honest the answers are (or how long the phones take to be answered, lol.)


----------



## ECB (5 June 2019)

Deadline Friday - BHS members - the deadline to register to attend the general meeting or to assign your proxy vote is Friday. Your vote is your voice. Use it or lose it. PM me if you need a proxy vote or want to find out more about why this meeting was requisitioned by petition of members.


----------



## ECB (7 June 2019)

If you need a proxy to carry your vote to the BHS meeting, pm me please. Deadline Sunday 7pm.


----------



## Themis (15 June 2019)

Here's a useful post from Facebook - In my opinion, this one of the "root causes" of the symptoms we observe. Some members primarily join the "charity" and others primarily join "the brand" for CPD etc and some join both. That range from "charity to CPD", in my opinion, used to be perceived as the unique selling point "USP" of the BHS - it was both a charity and a professional education body. Over time though, in my view, the governance (and governors) have not maintained the balance or perhaps, not managed the perception of a balance. It looks as if the "brand" is all important. We see changes of logo and then large flashy advertising with large price tags after the fact, without well communicated business cases in advance.


----------



## JanetGeorge (15 June 2019)

Themis said:



			Here's a useful post from Facebook - In my opinion, this one of the "root causes" of the symptoms we observe. Some members primarily join the "charity" and others primarily join "the brand" for CPD etc and some join both. That range from "charity to CPD", in my opinion, used to be perceived as the unique selling point "USP" of the BHS - it was both a charity and a professional education body. Over time though, in my view, the governance (and governors) have not maintained the balance or perhaps, not managed the perception of a balance. It looks as if the "brand" is all important. We see changes of logo and then large flashy advertising with large price tags after the fact, without well communicated business cases in advance.
		
Click to expand...

So True - far too much 'marketing' drive - and not enough real care or concern for primary issues.  That would cross the first name on the Candidates' list right off for me.  Look for new Trustees who are far more in touch with the grass roots:  welfare, safety, access - they already have an education 'candidate pre-picked and the only one 'approved by the Nominations committee.  Three GOOD new Trustees is all the chance members get to have a say:  on everything I've dug up, I would recommend  Fran Mason, Sally McCarthy and Anita Quigley.


----------



## Themis (17 June 2019)

Quite a few of these being sent - 

Thank you for your email and your instruction to cancel your membership with the BHS.

The Board of Trustees and I are deeply saddened by the situation that The British Horse Society has found itself in this week; the General Meeting was a sad event for all of our supporters and there were no winners, regardless of the outcome of the vote. I am truly sorry that you feel that this is the end of the road for your relationship with the BHS after your many years of membership. I do hope that you will continue to observe our progress and eventually feel that you would like to take up your membership again.

Many thanks again for your committed support over the years.


----------



## Themis (17 June 2019)

What passive language - they are saddened to have found themselves in a sad situation & event. Their own words deny responsibility for what has happened. These people are not fit to govern or lead.


----------



## Velcrobum (22 June 2019)

I am rather disappointed by the piece in H&H about the meeting and its associated headline. Was IMHO rather biased towards BHS and did not really reflect the meeting that I saw and heard.


----------



## Themis (25 June 2019)

H&H are biased. The report does not match with the reality of the meeting. The presence of the H&H was not made public at the meeting.


----------



## Velcrobum (25 June 2019)

Themis said:



			H&H are biased. The report does not match with the reality of the meeting. The presence of the H&H was not made public at the meeting.
		
Click to expand...

I hope the  reporter is a member!!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 June 2019)

This is a screen shot of the piece on the BHS meeting that appears in the current edition of H&H. Apologies if it has already been posted elsewhere, I am getting a bit lost in amongst all the BHS threads.


----------



## Velcrobum (25 June 2019)

Famous last words from Mr Sheerin join the Trustees!! 15 applied only 6 were deemed suitable by the Nominations Committee, 1 of which is a co-opted Trustee already.


----------



## Themis (21 July 2019)

Gerrymandering the Board to maintain the status quo.


----------

